# invisible fence question



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

I have 3 huge dogs. They are as follows- 6 yr old english mastiff 175 lbs, 9 yr old neopolitan mastiff 160 lbs, and a 2 yr old saint baernard pushing 200 lbs. These dogs are all fixed and were all rescues/ adoptions and were older when I got them. I do not know if they have ever been around and underground invisible fence or not. Do you think a fence like this would work well with such large dogs? My english listens well, my neo listens sometimes, and my saint totally ignores everything I say unless I tell him its time to eat. WHat do u think? IF this woud not work any suggestions. I dont want a cahin link fence( they can jump a 6 ft. fence if they have a good head start. I really dont want privacy fence cause it would mess up the pretty views from our property. I want to keep them confined because our property has neighbors and I heard other dogs barking and chickens crowing. I dont want my dogs to wonder off and be a nuicance to the nieghbors.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They might respect it. You might have a problem with the thick coat on the St insulating so the collar doesn't shock.

I don't like invisible fence because it doesn't keep other animals and people out, which is more than half the job of a regular fence. However, invisible fence works quite well in combination with a regular fence to discourage jumpers.

Any dog with enough motivation will run through an invisible fence. How much do your dogs enjoy running and chasing? Are they afraid of loud noises? If so, they very well might not stay inside the invisible fence.


----------



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

My dogs are pretty much not afraid of much. The saint is afraid of thunder storms. The english is afraid of passing cars, but the neo is old and could care less about everything.lol I dont hink it would be a problem keeping people out cause our dogs are very protective of our yard and house.They like to run and chase each other. Our saint is the one I am worried about the most cause he is stubborn and doesnt listen very well. He has selective hearing.He is only a year old. He thinks all dogs like him and want to play. WE were thinking about putting long leads down areas of the propert with a pully typy thing on it and that way they can run but not be chained to a tree or anything util they get used to the property and know where they can and cant go.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My chows used to yelp as they ran through it. Even with it on all the way and good contact against the skin. There is a rottie up the street who is ALWAYS down here, just runs through his electric fence. Oregon had it right: it depends on the motivation. My gyus could care less about a shock...there is a whole WORLD out there.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I knew someone else on another board with six Saints. She used an invisible fence, but she had to shave their necks for the prongs to make contact.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have pyrs/st bernard with invisible fence. You just have to shave the neck and use long prongs. Set it on the highest setting for a big snap static shock. They learn after a couple of times to not challenge the boundary. It works best if you start high enough to make them feel it rather than starting at a low setting and moving it up as needed. They seem to learn to tolerate it that way, where as a big static snap will stop them the first time.

The collars work by static electricity, not AC, so it's just like a static shock that you get in the winter, only harder snap.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I can tell you that invis fence works well with my Dobermans. My extremely high drive male did take off through the fence after deer once, but this was before he was trained 100% on the fence. On a scale of 1-10 his prey drive was a 10. He totally ignored the continual 10 seconds of shocks that kept going after he crossed the line. My other Dobes respect the line 100%, even when chasing deer, they stop dead in their tracks at the line.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

landdweller said:


> I have 3 huge dogs. They are as follows- 6 yr old english mastiff 175 lbs, 9 yr old neopolitan mastiff 160 lbs, and a 2 yr old saint baernard pushing 200 lbs. These dogs are all fixed and were all rescues/ adoptions and were older when I got them. I do not know if they have ever been around and underground invisible fence or not. Do you think a fence like this would work well with such large dogs? My english listens well, my neo listens sometimes, and my saint totally ignores everything I say unless I tell him its time to eat. WHat do u think? IF this woud not work any suggestions. I dont want a cahin link fence( they can jump a 6 ft. fence if they have a good head start. I really dont want privacy fence cause it would mess up the pretty views from our property. I want to keep them confined because our property has neighbors and I heard other dogs barking and chickens crowing. I dont want my dogs to wonder off and be a nuicance to the nieghbors.




I hate these fences. I think they are cruel. I've seen raw holes in the necks of dogs with this type of fence. Also they do not keep other dogs from coming onto your property.

Why would you need to use a high privacy fence? Do a wire 4 foot fence installed correctly. You got your view, they dogs are safe and no intruders....

A lot less cruel and prolly cheaper in the long run.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

caroline said:


> Also they do not keep other dogs from coming onto your property.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love invisible fences. They can't dig under them, they can't jump over them. And, if a dog decides to come onto the property to try to mess with multiple huge 150+lb dogs, it's not the big dogs you have to worry about.
> ...


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I will respectfully disagree with caroline. Underground fences are wonderful and I cannot imagine having dogs without one. I have 2 mastiffs and a little yapper dog and they all respect the fences if you put up flags around the boundary and teach them to respect the fence by walking them up to the flags. they hear a beep and if they continue forward get a mild shock...continue forward more and receive an stronger shock. This is a safe, humane, way to train a dog. The underground fence works and keeps your pets safe. My fence is about 5 acres and even after now flags for years they know exactly where that boundary is on every piece of it. I say go for it.
As others mentioned you might need to do some trimming on the ST B but mastiff should be good to go. If the collar fits properly you will not end up with a raw damaged neck (my dogs are living proof of that).
Hope this helps.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Have to agree with I hunt. YOU have to take the time to train the dogs. You also have to make sure the batteries are good!


----------



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

OUr dogs can jump a 6 ft fence if they get a good running head start. Our saint on his hind legs can put his front paws over the neighbors 6 ft. fence. I cant afford to privacy fence the whole area of over 7 acres... Im not worried about my dogs gettin hit they r afraid of cars but I am afraid they may wonder off even though they r all fixed they are very curious and not sure how they are around farm animals and would hate them to chase a neighbors chicken and end up shot.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

How much does an invisible fence cost?


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

We have used invisible fence for 20 years. 
It gives my dogs 3 acres to romp.
Try a regular fence around that ??
Never had any sores on any dog for 20 years..
My dogs respect it and stay back from the line..

ps..The 7 year patent protection for Invisible Fence 
ended so now the same fence is marketed under 
many less expensive names. Invisible Fence will work with you 
to allow you to put the wire in yourself to save money. It is easy..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

glazed said:


> How much does an invisible fence cost?


It varies depending on the brand and installation. They can run around $250 for one collar and you put it in yourself to over $1500 for multiple collars and you have it installed. 
Ours was $300 for the system and jut over $140 or so for each collar (retail). If you buy "stubborn dog" collars that shock harder it would be more expensive.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> It varies depending on the brand and installation. They can run around $250 for one collar and you put it in yourself to over $1500 for multiple collars and you have it installed.
> Ours was $300 for the system and jut over $140 or so for each collar (retail). If you buy "stubborn dog" collars that shock harder it would be more expensive.


I believe 1.5k is what we paid for 2-3 acres profesionally installed with the Petsafe Pro model, hardwired into a gold box in our basement, and with 3 updraded large breed collars. This was supposedly with a discount since we purchased a dog from the installer in the past.

Installation was done in a few hours with some sort of machine and you couldnt even tell where they placed the wires...no dirt etc.


----------

